# Really Scared for Abby



## cirrustwi (Aug 2, 2005)

Last night, Abby was all out of sorts.She was just sitting in her litter box and didn't come out. Imade her come out but something just wasn't right.

I'm not sure how properly my mom followed their diet (don't get mestarted...) while I was away, and now I'm paying for it. 

I spent the next 3 hrs on the phone with Tina. She got mecalmed down, from hysterical...although I'm there again. Wemade her a pellet slurry and Abby willingly drank the water from thetop. I force fed her some canned pumpkin. This wenton for hours. We had 3 little poops, but no more since.

I have to get back to her and try to rest some myself, I'm gettingnonfunctional. Please, Please pray for my littleAbby. I can't stand to even think of what could happen.

Jen


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm praying even now.....do you have thenon-flavored pedialyte? If it were me - I'd trying using thatto make the slurry with...just to get some nutrients in her...

BUT...Tina and others know far far more than Ido.

Anyway - Abby is in my prayers - as are you!

Peg


----------



##  (Aug 2, 2005)

THis weather hasnot been friendly to any rabbit lately. Poor Abby , Poor you , Withas many rabbits going Stasislately I have to wonder about the weather havingan influence , hot to chillyback to hot . I know us Humanshave been going thru a lot of Viral infections, Have you gotten hold of her Vet yet, Give the Vet a call and see what theythink . keep us posted Honwere right here for you .


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh Jen I'm sorry. I am sending prayers to youand I hope Abby gets better soon. I'd hate for another rabbit on theboardto suffer through GI Stasislike Misty did.

Vickie


----------



## bunsforlife (Aug 2, 2005)

Sending good thoughts your way, do keep us informed!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Aug 2, 2005)

Gypsy is right...call the vet,immediately! Just make sure that you keep her eating and giveher lots of exercise. I had lost a rabbit to GI Statis and Ihave saved two others from it. My vet was a hugehelp. I used Gerber baby food (veggie only) and they seemedto love it. I also gave oatmeal. 

Good Luck and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 2, 2005)

I hope she gets better soon.ray:


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 2, 2005)

She just ate...well, I made her eat...10 cc's ofthe slurry mix. It consists of pumpkin, pellets, water, anelectrolyte booster and some kayro syrup. She and I are goingto havea cuddle and try to get a little sleep.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 2, 2005)

Keep treating her for it, until she's eating willingly on her own and passing waste. 

Recently, I went through the same thing with my doe Abby, so I know what you're going through. 

The infant gas drops seemed to really help with my rabbit. I would mixit with water and force feed it to her. I'd do this after feeding hertwo syringes of the slurry mix. I was force feeding her every four tofive hours too.


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh, it's so difficult when our little guys aresick, and I wish I could take it away every time I read about anothersweet baby going through this. I have no words of wisdom for youJen...just letting you know that Abby is in my thoughts and prayerstoday.

And (((Hugs))) for you too...this must be so hard for you...

Be well soon, Abby

:rose:


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 2, 2005)

Do you have some tetracycline? What about NutriCal?

You're in my prayers, Jen. Please let us know what's happening.

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Jen,

Prayers and good thought sent your way.

Make sure you plan a visit to the vet soon. S'mores GI issue was caused by an infection and she needed antibiotics.

Limit her pellets and give her lots of fresh hay.Our vetwanted us to hold off on the slurry in case it was a blockage. 

S'more is 7lbs and we gave her 3ozs of pellets daily. We mixed 2 tspns of rolled oats in with the pellets as well.

We forced Pedialyte mixed with fresh pineapple juice &amp; canned pumpkin. We also gave her Nutri-cal.

Try a little vanilla in her water if she's not drinking. (S'more liked the taste)

If she's got gas/bloat you can give her some simethicone. 

The vet gave us the antibiotic, Laxatone for possible furblock, and Benebac to stabilize her GI flora.

Keep us posted!

~Jim


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 2, 2005)

Sending good thoughts your and Abby's way. Please keep us posted!


----------



## naturestee (Aug 2, 2005)

ray:

Get better, Abby!


----------



## Mr. Stee (Aug 2, 2005)

Ditto


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Jen, everybodyhas their own advice stemming from their experience. So, I guess I'lloffer up mine also. I force fed Sebastian also. Pumpkin and pineapplejuice. He also got Nutrical,I think it was twice a day, butI'd have to go back and check the old posts to see for sure. I alsoconstantly offered him a piece of his favorite greens or a little pieceof a healthier treat, like a cheerio, just as a measurement of wherehis appetite and overall status was. 

I've learned since then, mostly from Pam,that the pineapple juice may not break up the fur like we thought backthen, but from what I gather, it may have helped him with hydration andcalories. The pineapple has a lot of fiber to move the blockagesthrough and it has a lot of water in it too, which helps with hydrationas well. 

After he got over his Stasis I've alwaysgiven him a tsp of oats with is pellets every day from then on. Ofcourse, there is debate on that issue too....

Good Luck Sweetie! You're in my prayers.

Raspberry


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 2, 2005)

Jen how is my sweet Abby doing now. I just gotup to get the news that she has not eaten much. When we had these bunsI never knew that they could eat some greens, cheerios, and raisins. Itis sorta my fault for that. She likes carrots maybe try a baby carrotor a small peice of apple. she always crave for some of those. I am sosorry that you had to go through it. Give her cuddle for me along withbunny kissies.

Here is Abby when she was a baby on March 1st.






Abby the day that Jen got her.


----------



## Zee (Aug 2, 2005)

How is Little Abby doing Jen ? Any change ?

:hug:


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 2, 2005)

Jen, Hi Sweetheart. I am so very sorryAbby hasn't improved. I thought for sure I read this morning that shehad pooped. Call the vet hun and don't be afraid to call me ok. I ampraying so hard for both you and Abby. Hugs to you both. Please IM orcall anytime. I'm here for you and Abby.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 2, 2005)

Tina Have you heard from her yet. I am really worried about her too. She still is my baby too.


----------



## JimD (Aug 2, 2005)

Any updates?? How the little gurl doing?


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 2, 2005)

HI Jen. How are you and Abby? My heartgoes to you both. You are both in my continued prayers. If you needanything, anything at all please just ask ok. I'm worried about youbothSweetie.

Love,
Tina and the entire Zoo Crew


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 2, 2005)

jen it sounds like you are doing everything youcan for her right now ... just keep going strong with the methods youare doing...it sounds like you caught onto her at pretty much the onsetso that is good both Abby and yourself are in my thoughtsand prayers!


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 2, 2005)

When I was on the phone last night withJen Abby was fighting the treatment, running away every chance she gotand grooming herself.

She still hasn't pooped. She is still fighting Jen with thetreatments and running away. Jen is waiting for a call back from thevet. Jen is doing all she can for Abby and they are both fighting sohard.

So please keep all the prayers and good thoughts coming for both Jen and Abby. 

Tina


----------



## JimD (Aug 2, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> When I was on the phone last night with Jen Abby wasfighting the treatment, running away every chance she got and groomingherself.
> 
> She still hasn't pooped. She is still fighting Jen with thetreatments and running away. Jen is waiting for a call back from thevet. Jen is doing all she can for Abby and they are both fighting sohard.
> 
> ...


S'more fought with us soooo hard. She would be exhausted afterwards. Wefinally opted for the "bunnie burrito". A lot less stressful for thebun and a lot less scratches for us.

Jen, ya gotta be the "Big Kahuna" with Abby and just keep reassuring her that it's all for the best.

Prayers and good thoughts continue.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 2, 2005)

Abby this is your first mommie talking here.Please take all of the stuff for mommie Jen, you need to get well soyou can come and visit daddy DJ and I. We miss you sweetie and I wouldlike you to meet SweetPea too so you guys can become friends when youmove back to pgh. 

Abby I love you and I still miss you. Please be good for mommie Jen.

Love 

Mommie Angel , Daddy DJ, and your critter friends.


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 2, 2005)

Jim, I'm sorry. I was a bit tired when I posted this update for Jen and I fear I did a bad job of it, sorry Jen.

Jen is being the Kahuna rabbit and Abby isn't fighting terriblybut she is trying to resist the treatments. As soon as she is done withthe current round of treatment Abby runs to her temporary cage in Jen'sroom and grooms herslf. She then gives Jen the butt in protest.

When I hung up with Jen last night, Abby was laying on the bedresting. I am hopeful. Abby is getting around on her own, she drinks ifJen holds the water bottle for her and she seems to tolerate the slurrypretty good.

Jen and Abby have been all I can think about today. I'm prayingfor both of them. I know that you all will help her the same way youwere able to help me. Thank you.

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 2, 2005)

Glad to hear she is moving around and taking some stuff on her own...contiued thoughts and prayers for her and Jen!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 2, 2005)

How is she Jen. :kiss:


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 2, 2005)

Here's the latest: She just did 1poop. It was so hard. She finally peed.She's had some Tetracycline. I've syringed a bunch of cannedpumpkin into her and some more pellet slurry. She's also hadNutrical. 

I'm still so worried. I'm completely exhausted, so I'm goingto try to sleep some soon. I'll feed her again at 11 and thenclean her and try to get some rest. 

I can't remember what else to say, except thanks for all the prayersand thoughts. We still need them. A huge thanks toTina for staying up until all hours on the phone with me last night andto Carolyn for calling today.

:sad:

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh Jen at least she did one poop and peed. Butstill I would worry some more so there is not blockage or anything.Maybe a nice cool/warm bath would make her comfy. It is supposed to getreally hot and humid tomorrow and I am concern about that as well forAbby and all of our buns who do not have ac. Good luck Jen and get somerest until 11. Hopefully she will have more poops for you.

Jen give Abby this for me :kiss::love:


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 2, 2005)

Thats a start Jen...1 poop is a start....sending more good thoughts/prayers for you both! Hang in there you 2!


----------



## pamnock (Aug 2, 2005)

Have been thinking of you! Hope this is over and that little lady is poopin' soon!

Pam


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 2, 2005)

Pamnock she is one stubborn girl but such asweetheart. Always want out of the cage or play with her teddy bear.She would never hurt you. If she accidently bite you she gives you alook I didn't mean it. I hope you get to meet her too. 

Angel

Praying for you Jen and Abby ray:


----------



## PepperGrl (Aug 3, 2005)

One poop is a start... I hope little Abby pullsthrough this... no more bunnies need to go through this... there havebeen too many problems with stasis all ready. I'll be prayingfor Abby.

~ Jamie


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 3, 2005)

woohoo!! one poop down ..a billion to come!!something is better than nothing Jen! I am to hear Abby ishaving some progress..just keep it up and i am sure she will be fine!continued thoughts and prayers for you both!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 3, 2005)

Come on Abby, you can do it! Poop away!!!

Raspberry


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Aug 3, 2005)

HiJen, hope Abby continues to improve !

Prayers and hugs fromGimli, Niobe, Epoch , and their mama . :angel:

Kadish Tolesa :rose:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 3, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Come on Abby, you can do it!Poop away!!!
> 
> Raspberry


See that Abby everyone cares about you and worries about you too.

I really like that Ras so cute.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Jen, Sorry it took me so long to gethere. I have been busy with my family today outside ofAngel. How's my little girl doing? Any updates forus? I have been praying all day for my little Abby and hopigshe is well. Please tell us something soon.


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 3, 2005)

Jen, please Sweetie, you don't have tothank me, I just wish there was more I could do for you and Abby. Ihave been thinking and praying for you both. Chin up Sweetie. Try andthink postive, it's hard I know, but please try. I am here for youmorning noon or night ok.

Hugs to you both.

Tina


----------



## Nicky Snow (Aug 3, 2005)

we got our fingers crossed for you Abby,

lol

Nicole, Rue, and Kweli.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 3, 2005)

WE HAVE POOP!!!! Not a ton, just 4 or 5 little pieces, but it's poop!

I left her alone for 3 hrs last night, so this morning was kinda scary,but there she was looking at me like...Where have YOU been?I'm not sure if she ate anything on her own or not, but she definitelypooped,just a tiny bit, but I'm happy. 

Gotta go feed her, but please keep up the prayers... And hey Jim D...Think we could get a little dance?

:groupparty:

Jen

Edit: There were actually more poops then I gave her credit for,probably 10 or so little coco puffs. They were small andpretty strung together. But: Yea for Poop!!

And she took 5 ccs of pumpkin without much trouble, although she didn'twant to get into the bunny burrito, I have the scratches to prove thatone. Never thought I'd be glad for scratches and poops.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Aug 3, 2005)

OMG I am just catching up on this! I cant believe I missed this! How could I have?

Anyway, I am sorry to hear about what you had to go through! :shock:

But I am definitely glad to hear that Abby has pooped! What wonderfull news! 

(I really think only bunny people cheer at the thought of poop)

I hope Abby will not only get better, butthat she will feel even better then she did before she gotsick.

~Amy


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 3, 2005)

> There were actually more poops then Igave her credit for, probably 10 or so little coco puffs. They weresmall and pretty strung together. But: Yea for Poop!!


:groupparty::groupparty::groupparty:
:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

:highfive:


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 3, 2005)

YEAH for coca puffs!! Go Abby...Jen, your doing great...continued thoughts and prayer sent.....glad to hear the good news!

Just a warning too, she'll most likely be dreadfully spoiled after this, so be prepared!!!


----------



## Mr. Stee (Aug 3, 2005)

May the poop be with you.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 3, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote: *


> WE HAVE POOP!!!! Not a ton, just 4 or 5 little pieces, but it's poop!
> 
> Edit: There were actually more poops then I gave her credit for,probably 10 or so little coco puffs. They were small andpretty strung together. But: Yea for Poop!!




Gooooooooo Girl!! The meds are working their magic!Glad they were strung together too. Shows that that hair is beingforcedout.



C'monnnnnAbby!


----------



## bunsforlife (Aug 3, 2005)

Still praying for her. Any poos is good poos!


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 3, 2005)

POOP HAPPENS!!


----------



## PepperGrl (Aug 3, 2005)

Going crazy for Cocoa poops :ele:!

Yeah Abby!

~ Jamie


----------



## Zee (Aug 3, 2005)

Yeah, Return of the Poop !!!

:groupparty:


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 3, 2005)

YEAABBY



Jen, I can't describe how happy I am. You are doing such andawesome job and I am thrilled she is responding so well. I'm in tearsover here I'm so happy. I'll keep praying for you both. Thinking of youboth alawys.

:hug:

Tina:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh Jen you must be releived a bit now and you can sleep a lil more. Awwwwwwwww Abby must have missed her mommie holding her.

Yay Abby you pooped. I am sooooooooooo proud of you Abby.:groupparty::groupparty::groupparty::groupparty::groupparty::groupparty:

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

Abby we all love you baby. Keep poopin. 

Angel, DJ, and SweetPea


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 3, 2005)

ALLLRIIIGGGHHHTTTTT pooparoni. GREATNEWS!!! Abby lives to prowl another day. Jen, I amglad we gave her to you. You really know how to take goodcare of your bun buns. I am proud of you and her.



POOP HARDER!!!! POOP ON!!!! LONG LIVE POOP!!!! POOP RULES!!!! GOD BLESS THE POOP!!!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 3, 2005)

You got that right SPD.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 3, 2005)

yay me!!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

So glad to hear Abby's improving. Keep up the good work!

Laura


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 3, 2005)

C'mon Abby, carry on Pooping girl. Well done, Jen, for working so hard through this. Keeping you both in my prayers.

Jan


----------



## CHEE65 (Aug 3, 2005)

Good girl Abby. I'm so happy that she is pooping. 

Charlie


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 3, 2005)

woohoo! keep poopin' 'em out Abby!!


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks so much for all the good thoughts andprayers! She's having a good day. I'm gettingreally hopeful that we are through the worst of it all.

She just had some Smethicone and some tetracycline and morepumpkin. She was very into the pumpkin, but she only had 6ccs, not much considering she usually eats atleast 1 Tbsp.,but it's better then nothing. And I swear she thought aboutjumping off the bed just now and she is fighting me so much about thebunny burrito, it makes her so mad.

I'm so proud of my baby. I told Tina last night that I wasn'tgiving her any options other then to make it through this thing.

:kiss:

Jen


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanksfor the Good Word!

-Carolyn


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 3, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> I wasn't giving her any options other then to makeit through this thing.


You are a good mommy.



*Pray for Poops..........*





Rainbows!


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Aug 3, 2005)

Aah i hope Abby gets better and pulls throughthis quickly. Its so good to hear shes pooping anyway! Keep us postedon how shes doing .
Leanne


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 3, 2005)

I am ecstatic to see that she is still doingwell with her poopin. I know I feel better after a good poop,so I imagine she is feeling better as well. Good GirlsABBY. We love you and miss you lots.


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 3, 2005)

Glad to hear it...keep us posted please Jen!


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 3, 2005)

:yes:You can do it, ABBY!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 4, 2005)

Very glad to hear the poopin went well today! 

Raspberry


----------



## Mr. Stee (Aug 4, 2005)

One small poop for bunny, one giant poop for bunny health.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 4, 2005)

It was a VERY GOOD day. I went out fora little while to get new cage clips and when I returned, there was abig pile of poops. They were still small, but there were abunch!!! So, I thinkAbby is on the road to recovery.

I will post a complete update after I get some sleep, but she is back in her own bed...err..cage, tonight.

Again, I can't thank everyone enough for all the prayers and support.

:hug:

Jen and Abby


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 4, 2005)

yeaaaaaaaa!!! GOOOOO ABBY!!! arty:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh Jen I was wondering what was up. That isgreat and you were able to have a break. Jen Buck was helping you withAbby keeping her alive for us all. Abby's got the best mommie there isno matter how mad she gets for you putting her in a burrito. At leastshe is staying with us all.

God Bless you Jen.

:hug::hug:

Abby We still love you baby. :kiss:We are praying for you to have a complete recovery.ray:


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 4, 2005)

Keep poopin little girl. Make me a proud daddy!!!


----------



## JimD (Aug 4, 2005)

Great to hear that Abby is doing better!

Give her a scrunch and a kiss from us!!

~Jim

ps....I'm still checking S'more's "output" all the time. I think she's starting to get annoyed with me.


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 4, 2005)

So glad to hear it!! w00h00!! :angel:


----------



## PepperGrl (Aug 4, 2005)

Way to goAbby!!!:colors: Keep those poops a comin' girl!

I'm glad to hear she is doing better.

~ Jamie


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 4, 2005)

Will do Pebbles


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 4, 2005)

*mambo101 wrote:*


>





> Lookat all them bun prayers you got there Abby. From Fonzie, Pebbles, andStanley's mommie. They all love you and so do we.





> Jen howis Abby today. I hope you have a great sleep.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 4, 2005)

we haven't caught Sweet Pea praying yet, but when we do, we'll add her in there too.


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 4, 2005)

Jen-how is she this afternoon?


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 4, 2005)

Abby is doing about the same as last nighttoday. She's still pooping, just small poops. She'snot showing any interest in pellets, but did eat a few Cheerios when Ihand fed her this morning. Oh, she needs to figure out how toeat on her own again. LOL I'm feeling confidentenough to say that we are through the worst of it.

I think we might have found the cause of her problem. When Ifound her so sick, I sat down to check her and got a shock. Ididn't even think about it because my Mom had said the fan quitworking. I just unplugged it and went about taking care ofAbby. Last night when I went to clean cages I looked reallyclosely at the cord and it looked like it had been chewed.Now, I have a few problems with this scenario: 1. She's been out of hercage a million times and never chewed any cords 2. The cord was placedup, so I'm not sure how she could have gotten to it 3. Thereis no way she could have gotten it from inside her cage. Ijust don't know, but maybe.

I really have to thank everyone for all the support: Tina for talkingme through the awful beginning until all hours of the night, Carolynfor all the advice on medication and feeding, Angel and DJ for justbeing there, PGG and Amanda for their PMs. Honestly I need tothank everyone for all the prayers, we really needed them.Everyone here is wonderful, you couldn't have been better.

Jen and Abby


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 4, 2005)

I had trouble getting Corky to start eating onhis own again...I started out byextra greens and after a fewdays of making sure that was going well, slowly backed them offagain...the main objective was to keep him eating, doc didn't care howat that point!

So glad she's doing better...scary stuff about the fan!! We put plasticcord cover things over ours and I can see where during playtime theybeen chewin on that, so glad we did that...thats cheaper to replacethan the heartache of loising someone or going thru what youhave....hang in there, sounds like your over the worst of it! 

You've done great, she's very lucky to have you!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 4, 2005)

That is not good. I get scared when sweetPeacould be near any electrical stuff. At least she is over the worst justgot to get her to eat. THank God she is ok now. 

Hey that is what friends are for. :love::bunnydance:


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm still not sure about the cord...I reallydon't know how she could have gotten to it, unless she took a flyingleap! 

PGG: She doesn't eat greens! LOL What a silly bunnyshe is! She's all about the canned pumpkin though.I have to go get some more. At this point, she can have asmuch as she wants. Hopefully she'll eat thepelletsor something from a dish soon.

Jen


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Jen,

As much as she is your bunny, we feel like she is our little girl too.I was really upset about everything when she was down, but I also knewthat she couldn't bein much better hands. you have a talentand a passion and I am glad that you have "brought her back to us" soto speak. We bring the Coroplast up high in the back of thecage so the buns cant get to anything outside. We also putthe Coroplast on the outside of the cage and set the cubes down in sideso they cant chew on the Coroplast and ingest any type of unnaturalmaterials. I hope this helps. God bless and keep upthe good work.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey DJ! Thanks. Actually Idon't use coroplast right now, I have plastic under thecages. She couldn't have gotten the cord from inside hercage, so I don't know. No matter what, I got aquarium tubingto put around the fan cords just in case anyone else decided to take aleap. I have the cords secured to the walls and the plugs arehigh up, so they have never been a problem before.

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Jen, I am so happy I am beside myself.Way to go Mom for being on top of it and nursing Abby back to health.Way to go Abby for being such a good girl for Mom. Chinning the syringeis very sweet. Keep fighting.

Poops and 'Tude are great at this point.

:hug:for both of you. You have been through alot.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 4, 2005)

Not a bad idea for fishtank tubing for covering wires.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 4, 2005)

That is one thing I learned about animals isthat the yalways do the strangest and weirdest things and on top of itall, they ALWAYS have a way to keep us guessing.


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm SOO happy Abby is poopin' again!

I used conduit to cover my wires. It's cheap and you can get from anyhardware store. Tucker had a habbit of finding wires i'd tucked awayand nibbling on them. Monkeys!

I even caught him nibbling on the conduit, so I sprayed bitter apple on the conduit and he leaves it alone now!

:balloons:Keep up the poops Abby!:balloons:

:monkey::monkey::monkey::monkey:


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 5, 2005)

Abby is still pooping, but she's also still noteating. I've been hand feeding her, and she will eat thatway, but she won't eat from the dish! It's going to befrustrating.

I feel like such a bad Bunny Mom because she may have gotten thatwire. I don't know how she could have gotten it, but I don'thave any other explanation. I have a major case of the guilts.

Jen


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 5, 2005)

Hah!! Sounds like she is milking this out!! Likea sick kid that keeps pretending they have a fever so they dun have togo to school! 

So happy 'bout those poops! and you cant blame yourself for thatwire...same thing as a lil kid stickin their finger in a socket ..itsbound to eventually happen...chin up missy! dont let Abby catch ontoany negative vibes shes dependent on your good mood to keep her going!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 5, 2005)

Well Jen it is not your fault. She is a sneaky bun just like SweetPea.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 5, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> She is a sneaky bun just like SweetPea.


Abby is the ultimate sneak! I have finally managed to keepher in her cage. I have 6 binder clips on it. Shejust can't undo them all yet. LMBO

Jen


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 5, 2005)

she will, dont worry. Always good at that sneaky stuff


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 5, 2005)

Wow 6. She really is a sneaky girl. She is so bad. Bad Abby bad :nonono:


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 5, 2005)

Good girl Abby. Good girl. Do like daddy taught you


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 5, 2005)

:bunnydance:I have really good newsonour little girl: She ate on her own!! I went tocheck her one last time before bed and her pellets looked like she hadeaten some. I measured them out and she had eaten just over1/4 cup!!! I couldn't tell if she had eaten any hay, her hayball was pushed against Basil's cage, so she might have stolensome. However, as soon as Abby came out of her cage, she wentright to Basil's cage and started eating her hay! When I putAbby to bed, she was eating some hay and pellets with oats.I'm so proud of her!

I have a question though: She had some simethicone today and some tetracycline, but how long should I continue giving her those?

:colors:

Jen


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 5, 2005)

ALL RIGHTY ABBY. Good work gurls. I am proud of both of you and keep it up.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 5, 2005)

:groupparty::groupparty::groupparty:

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

:clap:Yay Abby, Don't scare us again little girl. MommieAngel, Mommie Jen and Daddy DJ is so proud of you baby. Now stay outtatrouble and have fun. We love you baby.

Mommie Angel and SweetPea


----------



## pamnock (Aug 5, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote: *


> I have a question though: She had some simethicone today and some tetracycline, but how long should I continue giving her those?
> 
> 
> 
> Jen




That's wonderful news! I would stop giving the tetracyclineand simethicone. If you have Nutri Cal, keep that up for afew more days.

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 5, 2005)

HHHHHHHHHOT DOG!!!!!!!!!!





-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 5, 2005)

w00000000h00000000!!!! So glad to hear she's eating!!

Ok Jen, I beat myself up for weeks over not catching Corkys sore beforeit got to the point it did...it does NO good to do that toyourself..for you OR the bunny..(Abby in this case)..what truly mattersis you stepped up and went above and beyond to take care ofher when she needed you most. You had taken precautions to make suresomething like that didn't happen, but sometimes the lil stinkersoutsmart us!! So stop beating yourself up and pat yourself on the backfor a very wonderful job of pulling her thru this!


----------



## Ally (Aug 5, 2005)

YAY ABBY!!!!!!

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:





KEEP EATING!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 5, 2005)

Great News! :bunnydance: WTG Abby (and Jen )

Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 5, 2005)

Good job Abby! Keep on eatin' &amp; Keep on poopin'!!!


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 5, 2005)

:groupparty:YAY ABBY!

Great news! Keep up the good work!

arty:


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 6, 2005)

Abby is doing great! She ate all herpellets today and some hay. She also finally drank about 4 ozof water. She hadn't really drank anything on herown. She still hasn't forgiven me, but I think that may takesome time. She's pretty mad! 

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 6, 2005)

I can imagine because you had to put her in a burrito.


----------



## ariel (Aug 6, 2005)

She will forgive you!! How could she not!

Glad to hear things are looking up for you!

urplepansy::rainbow:


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 6, 2005)

glad to hear it Jen. Keep it up you two.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 7, 2005)

She doesn't hate you! She just doesn't want youforcing her to do anything she doesn't want to do anymore. Often times,when the dust is settled with such things, the bond between you isstronger.

I'm glad you're able to get back to your normal routine and can get some much-needed sleep.

:sleep: Rest now. You've both earned it. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi Jen !

Im so glad that things are slowly getting back to normal with Abby.

I know she will forgive you. I agree with what Carolyn said, aftergoing through this with her, the bond will be stronger. Its always theway after nursing a bun back to health, you tend to have a more specialbond.

Anyways, keep it up, your doing a great job.


----------



## irishmist (Aug 7, 2005)

So glad to hear everything is betternow. Nothing worse when the bunny is not well, cuz they can'ttell you what is wrong. You always feel like your pulling atstraws. 

Susan


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 7, 2005)

So glad to hear it Jen, you've had one heck of aweek!! As others have stated, yes you'll most likely have a muchstronger bond with Abby now..I know I sure do with Corky...we wereclose anyway...but the bond is like 1000x stronger since he got sickand I nursed him for so long!!!

Great job on your care for Abby!


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 7, 2005)

I just wanted to add my 2 cents in and say thateveryone is right about the bond getting stronger after nursing arabbit back to good health. Vash and I have a much strongerbond today due in part to the time and effort spent in nursing him backto health and sleeping beside his cage when he was sick.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 8, 2005)

It's so funny. Today I was havinglunch with a friend and we were talking about all ouranimals. She was with me with me with I rescued Daisy and shewas saying that Daisy is her favorite of my buns. She saidshe didn't know if it was because she was first or because she has sucha funny personality or because she's so cute. LOLShe asked if I had a favorite and I said that I love them all fordifferent reasons and that I know I have a great bond with the 3Flemish just because of their personalities, but I said that I now havethis crazy attachment to Abby. I called my Mom 3 times todaywhile I was out, just for the day, to check on my girl.

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 8, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww. I have different reasons foreach one that we have and had. Abby is my favorite because she is goofyand has to have her teddy bear. Thumper I like because she loves tothump and has major teenager tude when I clean her cage out. SweetPea Ilove about her is she is very adventorus, has to run around the housewithout being petted, but loves to be petted when she is in her pen. Atthe time when we had to rehome our 2 buns I would have kept Abby overThumper because of her sweet baby personality and has to have her teddybear.

How is Abby today and her bunnytude.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 8, 2005)

Abby was my favorite as well, till SweetPea. This little big bun here is so adventurous and vivaciousand psychotic. I have never seen a bunny as hyper asher. She is the QUEEN OF BINK.



I always did love watching Abby go at it with her teddy bear though.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 20, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 20, 2005)

you didnt hurt yourself when you bumped into something did ya?


----------

